# Guess the Score Pacers vs Celtics Nov. 23rd



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not even going to try to project our starters, hopefully by then a lot of our injuries will be healed.

Pacers 90
Celtics 82


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 87 celtics 85


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 85
Celtics: 81


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 89

Celts 87



Add e to your club Bird Fan


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well my problem is this....who and the hell is going to stop Paul Pierce?

Sorry fellas, this is the first time all year i've predicted a loss. But I just don't see us stopping pierce...not without getting into mad foul trouble.

Celtics 94
Pacers 84


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Well my problem is this....who and the hell is going to stop Paul Pierce?


Freddie and James Jones should do a decent job. I mean, we almost beat the Magic when Hill scored 28, why can't we beat the C's if Pierce scores 30?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Freddie and James Jones should do a decent job. I mean, we almost beat the Magic when Hill scored 28, why can't we beat the C's if Pierce scores 30?



I just see them getting into foul trouble trying to defend him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We won't have the fire we had against the Magic.

Celtics: 99
Pacers: 81


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

My projected starters:

PG: Eddie Gill
SG: Freddie Jones
SF: James Jones
PF: Austin Croshere
C: Harrison


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Why didn't Tinsley play in this game, is he hurt or was he part of the leaving the bench suspensions?


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Pacers 83 - 76 Celtics.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Why didn't Tinsley play in this game, is he hurt or was he part of the leaving the bench suspensions?


Remember the play where Tinsley made a 3, stole the ball, and made a layup before the buzzer? He sprained his wrist off of that.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember the play where Tinsley made a 3, stole the ball, and made a layup before the buzzer? He sprained his wrist off of that.


When is he coming back?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> When is he coming back?


I'm the farthest thing from a doctor you'll ever see. The only thing I know about injuries is what I see from 2k games and the NBA. I'm guessing between a few days and 6 weeks, though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm the farthest thing from a doctor you'll ever see. The only thing I know about injuries is what I see from 2k games and the NBA. I'm guessing between a few days and 6 weeks, though.


Haha thanks.


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

Celtics 97
Pacers 93


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Pacers.com Scouting Report for Pacers vs. Celtics*










VS.










Pacers vs. Boston
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV: FSN * Radio: WIBC-1070 AM

Starting Lineups:
*Pacers*
PG: Jamaal Tinsley
SG: Freddie Jones
SF: James Jones
PF: Austin Croshere
C: David Harrison

*Celtics*
PG: Gary Payton 
SG: Jiri Welsch
SF: Paul Pierce
PF: Raef LaFrentz
C: Mark Blount

SCOUTING REPORT

When Rick Carlisle looks down the bench tonight, he'll see a relative embarrassment of riches. Rather than just one player, he may well have as many as three substitutes from which to choose. Good news is coming in small doses these days for the Pacers, but they'll take all they can find. 
Point guard Jamaal Tinsley, who sat out Saturday night's 86-83 loss to Orlando with a bruised right wrist, is expected to return, giving the Pacers one regular starter. Reggie Miller and Jeff Foster are on the injured list and Ron Artest and Jermaine O'Neal are serving NBA suspensions, as is Sixth Man Stephen Jackson. 

"We're upbeat," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "We really are. Your greatest adversities can also be your greatest opportunities, if you can view it that way. Right now, I really have great faith in the rest of the guys we have available. " 

It appears Fred Jones will move into the role of go-to scorer because of his ability to create plays on his own. If his 31-point performance against Orlando on Saturday night was any indication, he's ready for the challenge. 

"Everybody in this locker room that's still here is looking forward to the challenge. Everybody's counting us out but we're ready for it," Jones said. "I know I have to step my game up. At this point, we're missing four wing players that are significant contributors to the offense. 

"For a lot of us, this is an opportunity to step up and perform. Of course, we didn't want it to come this way but now we're doing it for those three (suspended) guys. We have all of their support, and they have all of our support." 

Veteran center Scot Pollard, who missed the last six games with a sore back, also is expected to return and that, too, is good news. Pollard was off to a solid start (averaging 9.3 rebounds in 29.3 minutes) before the injury and his size and strength are much-needed on the front line. Rookie center David Harrison started against the Magic and was a revelation, scoring 19 points and pulling eight rebounds while avoiding the foul trouble that had plagued his previous appearances. 

"We are who we are now," Pollard said. "Our goal is to get the most we can out of each other and focus on not just holding down the fort but winning some games here and there. We're not setting any lofty goals like we're going to win most of the games we play. We're just going to come out and definitely play hard. 

"You saw what happened the other night with six guys. We're going to play a different brand of basketball. We're going to have to play very smart and very hard and we're doing to do well with what we've got." 

Boston is coming in on a high, having just routed Seattle 102-83 on Sunday to snap the Sonics' nine-game winning streak. Rebounding has been a telling indicator for the Celtics. They've averaged 42.5 rebounds (and an advantage of 7.7) in their four victories and 38.3 rebounds (and a deficit of 4.7) in their four losses. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHO'S HOT

Croshere has averaged 14.0 points and 7.1 rebounds while shooting .479 from the field and .438 from the 3-point line in eight starts. ...James Jones had career highs of 12 points and 12 rebounds in his first career start against the Magic. ... The Pacers are 3-0 in games Pollard has played. He's averaging 7.3 points and 9.3 rebounds. ... Boston's Ricky Davis, coming off the bench for the first time, scored a season-high 25 in a 102-83 rout of Seattle on Sunday. ... Boston is shooting .475 from the field, fifth in the NBA, led by rookie Al Jefferson (.583) and Raef LaFrentz (.561). ... Boston also allows just 89.8 points per game, third in the league. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHO'S NOT

The Pacers are allowing 94.8 points per game, up 9.2 from last season. That's the second-biggest increase in the league. ... The Celtics are 3-13 in their last 16 trips to Indianapolis. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KEY MATCHUP

Small Forward - Paul Pierce remains the center of Boston's offensive universe but the team has been better when there is less reliance upon him. Pierce is averaging 18.8 points and 14.0 field-goal attempts in the four victories, and 28.0 points and 18.5 field-goal attempts in the four defeats. It might be advisable, therefore, to send one defender at Pierce and try to contain his helpers, rather than focusing the full defensive effort on him. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INJURIES

Pacers - G Jamaal Tinsley (wrist) and C Scot Pollard (back) are probable; F Jonathan Bender (knee) is doubtful;G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and G Anthony Johnson (hand) are on the injured list. 
Celtics - F Justin Reed (hip), F Michael Stewart (knee) and G Delonte West (thumb) are on the injured list. 



Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 86 
Boston 80

Pacers D steps up and Boston has no weapons other the P2


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana 81
Boston 70

Indiana plays some amazing defense. Wins easily. 

Freddie 27pts
Harrison 12pts, 14boards


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Scott Pollard is back tonight. Let's hope he brings that energy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Scott Pollard is back tonight. Let's hope he brings that energy.


I would like to see him be a big part of our rebounding game tonight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1st Quarter Recap:

We're only down 5, 28-23. Our teamwork is very good, but we need to be less sloppy and work on catching the passes and finishing them. I haven't been impressed with Chroshere in this game or the last. Playing Eddie Gill and Tinsley at the same time is a smart move by Carlisle, IMO, if they can each play 40+ mpg.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go James Jones go. I'm officially a Pacers fan from now until, they no longer have any games. 

Anyway to screw Stern is alright with me. Go Pacers Go.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Go James Jones go. I'm officially a Pacers fan from now until, they no longer have any games.
> 
> Anyway to screw Stern is alright with me. Go Pacers Go.


cool


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

James Jones is playing awesome.
Nice haircut Croshere!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe in a roundabout way, this suspension could serve as a way of turning Tinsley and Croshere into above average role players. Tinsley especially has a chance to become a leader. I hope he succeeds at it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Go James Jones go. I'm officially a Pacers fan from now until, they no longer have any games.
> 
> Anyway to screw Stern is alright with me. Go Pacers Go.


Thanks for the support. You're a welcome addition to the fan base.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul Pierce called for a technical foul


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I really like the arm bands.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support. You're a welcome addition to the fan base.


Solidarity my man. Solidarity. Tinsley is playing out of his mind right now. I hope he can keep it up. When AJ, Foster and Miller come back, this team might not be so bad. 

I still think this team will win 50 games. There is more talent then people are giving them credit for.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doc Rivers has to be an idiot. Why is he going with small ball against the Pacers? He's playing right into their hands and allowing their bigs to rest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Jones is taking Bender's spot. I think he's already a better player.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who said we can't play??


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good guys up 7, just over a minute left.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers win.

Tinsley, Jones, and Jones outscore Pierce without Artest in the building.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a big win in many ways. What a confidence booster this could be for the Pacers? Right now, their depth is lacking, but with some added pieces coming of the IR, they will at least be competitive. I think in the long run, this just may help them.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good Job Pacers. Now we showed the NBA that we can win without our star players!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Very good win. This team might not have more skill then others teams, but we definetly have more heart and guts then almost anyone else. Great effort. Very proud of the performance.

Tinsley is becoming a great point guard this year. In the past 2 years we always had debates about where he belongs on that list, maybe now after this season, there won't be any debate.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Great to hear we recorded a great win. Must download this game! 

Go Pacers! Next battle: TWolves.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Doc Rivers has to be an idiot. Why is he going with small ball against the Pacers? He's playing right into their hands and allowing their bigs to rest.


I really didn't understand playing Pierce at the 4...

Anyways, I'm sorry I couldn't give more of my opinions or post the stats or anything earlier. I was at my dad's when I did the 1st quarter recap but when I got to back to my mom's I was grounded for sleeping through my alarm clock. I finally convinced her to let me online and watch the 4th quarter.

Final Score: 106-96 Pacers

Pacers Fan: 30
NTP: 30
Bird Fan: 36
rock- 26
StephenJackson- 24, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 28, but DQ'd
artestinsley- 43
UnderGround Baller- 14, but DQ'd
DJMD- 36
MillerTime- 51

Winner: rock747


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Who, who told you about how good James Jones would be?

Freddie- 16/4/10/2
Tinsley- 29/4/6/4  
JJ- 22/10/1/1
Chroshere- 14/8/3
Harrison- 6/4/1
Pollard- 12/6/1/1/2
Gill- 7/3/1/1
Edwards- 0/0/0/0/1

Pierce- 20/6/4/1/1 6 TO's, with JJ guarding him

Payton- 14/8/2 (A lot worse than I expected)


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> 
> Go Pacers! Next battle: TWolves.


On Thanksgiving Night on TNT. Austin Croshere will score atleast 30 points. He always does well on Thanksgiving it seems like. 

We can show the whole world on Thanksgiving what Pacers Pride is all about !!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great performance tonight, who said the Pacers wouldn't make the playoffs?
Not to get too confident or anything, but if Indy can beat the T-Wolves it will be a huge confidence booster for the team.


----------

